
Show HN: Revised UK Invoice and Vat Making Tax Digital Compliant iPhone App - Costrak
https://testflight.apple.com/join/ybEZ9EAA
======
Costrak
Hi All Making Tax Digital is the UK governments push to get eveery business to
deal with their tax affairs digitally. Initially, this means VAT registered
businesses who can no longer file their VAT manually, nor can they rely on
HMRC website. Ideally, they show have software that they maintain accounts on,
which files directly to HMRC.

[https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/making-tax-
digita...](https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/making-tax-
digital/overview-of-making-tax-digital)

